# Acer predator x34 best settings



## gasolin (Apr 26, 2016)

My acer predator x34 goes way beyond 100 in the 6 axis color settings,  for best picture what is the best settings?

This is what i found
https://www.reddit.com/r/ultrawidem...cer_predator_x34_bmiphz_best_picture_gaming/?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0mqd3u96beiju8i/20160425_123754.jpg?dl=0

http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm dont think i have to go from 127 stock down to 50


----------

